# Bull still packin antlers



## duckstopper (Mar 17, 2013)

[attachment=0:x6abchqt]IMG_0265.JPG[/attachment:x6abchqt]i was out looking for sheds yesterday and found this bull and five others still packin there antlers. What do you think he scores? I think he is probably about 350. Sorry the picture is so blurry but he was very far away and I took the pic through my spotting scope.


----------

